# one yellow lab hiding after chase



## akhater (Nov 3, 2004)

Yesterday, after a water change, I have 2 yellow labs that chased each others in circles very fast in the aquarium for about 5 minutes or so. (I also had 2 Jack Dempsey lip locking !)

the chase was in tight circles and very very fast, today one of them is hiding away under a rock

I guess it was some kind of aggression or something

any ideas/experience ?


----------



## xxbenjamminxx (Jan 22, 2011)

Yup they were dueling so to speak to show who is the dominant one in the tank. I also have one that is hiding up behind the filter intake who is gonna need a new home one of these days soon along with a Juv Dem who has a few nips out of his dorsal fin and tail.

Just watch him if he doesnt start coming out and has nipped fins also might be time to find a different home for him as well.


----------



## akhater (Nov 3, 2004)

what is weird is that the one hiding is the one I thought was my dominant male with much more black on the fins that the other one ....

I wish some pet store could know the difference between a male and female, I wanted to get a m/f couple and ended up with 2 males it seems


----------



## xxbenjamminxx (Jan 22, 2011)

The color on the fins isn't reliable at all for telling sex of a fish. You would have to vent them and even then it can take an experienced eye to know the difference.

Maybe the will take him back and give you some credit towards a different one?

Edit: Might be better getting a few right away and then culling out any other rejected ones. Would have a way better chance of getting the ratio you want. Also would try and have at least 2 F for your male, 3 would be even better. Once they start spawning that one Female will be getting some harassment and having a couple others would really help to spread that around.


----------



## akhater (Nov 3, 2004)

I have learned that in yellow labs venting is the only way but I thought more black = dominant male at least. and this is the one hiding right now.

I could take it back but I really doubt he will be able to know the difference even know what "venting" means


----------



## Nina_b (Jan 3, 2011)

They don't pair up. Harems - 1 M 3 or more Females. Buy more than you want in the end, take reject males back to the LFS. Reject males will be the ones in the corners, or by the filter. They have nipped fins.


----------



## akhater (Nov 3, 2004)

looks like a fair advice Nina_b I could add 3 or 4 more the aquarium and exchange the rejected ones for other fish later


----------



## akhater (Nov 3, 2004)

Can it be a female holding eggs? I inspected the fish closely and shows no sign of abuse or any mark it looks healthy just hidding all the time and not eating


----------



## Nina_b (Jan 3, 2011)

could be, does she look like she's chewing all the time? Does she have a distended lower jaw? Post a picture of her head, most people will know holding on sight here.


----------



## akhater (Nov 3, 2004)

Nop no chewing just distant and "thoughtful" if you know what I mean. Didnt eat since that day and swimming very lazy if at all. Looks like it is sick or something maybe I should get used to the idea that it might be dying


----------



## pack-rat (Aug 2, 2010)

Since you only have two labs, you could choose to keep the 'loser' if you like his markings better and take back the dominant male. You would still want to add several more labs to your tank to start working toward a 'harem' of 1 male to maybe 3 females. Of course you might hold off on changing anything until it becomes clear whether this fish is sick. Rejected males will cower and hide but they will still eat. If your fish never eats there is obviously a bigger problem.


----------



## akhater (Nov 3, 2004)

it has been 10 days and the situation is not better! the yellow lab is still not eating, however it doesn't look like it is afraid or rejected at all. It will attack anyone that will go near its hiding place and doesn't look beaten.


----------



## pack-rat (Aug 2, 2010)

Are you sure it is not a female holding eggs? Can you get a shot of its face and upload it?

In my tank the only reason a fish doesn't eat is a mouthful of eggs.


----------



## II25tolifeII (Dec 22, 2010)

Post a picture if possible we could tell you if It is holding or if it looks like it has been beat up ect.


----------



## akhater (Nov 3, 2004)

No I am not sure it is not a female holding eggs, I am trying to take pictures but it is always hiding and showing only the tail. I will still try to do so.

Assuming it is a female holding eggs, for how long she will hold them ?


----------



## II25tolifeII (Dec 22, 2010)

akhater said:


> No I am not sure it is not a female holding eggs, I am trying to take pictures but it is always hiding and showing only the tail. I will still try to do so.
> 
> Assuming it is a female holding eggs, for how long she will hold them ?


That's exactly how all my holding females act and ATM I have a afra that doesn't even look like it's holding and I made the mistake of checking and out popped 13 day old babies thank god she took them back. Females hold 21 -30 days I strip my females at 18 days


----------



## akhater (Nov 3, 2004)

Here are some pics. I am sorry for the low quality and I hope they are good enough






thanks for the help


----------



## pack-rat (Aug 2, 2010)

Hold time is 3 to 4 weeks generally. She will normally not eat at all during this time. She will be shy and will usually stay away from all other fish.


----------



## II25tolifeII (Dec 22, 2010)

Doesn't seem like a holding female maybe just a shy fish because it doesn't seem beat up


----------



## pack-rat (Aug 2, 2010)

Ok, these photos do not appear to show the fish holding eggs. Others may give an opinion as well, but I believe we are back to the theory that this is a male who has been cowed by the dominant male. If that is the case, and he is not eating and does not seem to be sick, you will have to remove him or he eventually will become ill due to the stress.

Others want to comment?


----------



## akhater (Nov 3, 2004)

@II25tolifeII I have never seen a holding fish but from what I have read and pics no it doesn't look like one (and you just confirmed that) and it surely doesn't look beaten up.

however the behaviour is exactly like what pack-rat just described.

will wait and see


----------



## II25tolifeII (Dec 22, 2010)

Watch him for the next few days and see if he eats and try to feed a little more so food gets to the less dominate fish in my tank the sub dominate fish sit on the bottom and wait for the food if I don't feed a little extra the sub dominate fish don't eat. Maybe that's why he's not eating.i cantthink of anything else that explains his behaviour other hen being sub dominate


----------



## akhater (Nov 3, 2004)

Just an update, as expected my yellow lab died  thank you all for the help and support


----------

